# After show party



## shamrock chef (Nov 20, 2001)

I'm looking for Ideas on a menu for a party after a show. The guest will arive at about 10:00PM. Do I go with sweets like mini tarts and things. or go with mini bite size foods????????
Thank you ahead of time for any help


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

desserts or both savory and desserts....


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Shamrock,
Just wondering when the show starts and is there any type function before hand?,cocktails? I mean, was there time enough to eat before the show?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

After you tell us what Panini asked that will help,But I would venture along the lines of what shroom said, sweet ans savory.maybe some digestive and a coffee bar.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

What is the show? Is it a play or an opera? You can theme your food around the subject matter or story (unless it's _The Silence of the Lamb_  ) Or it it's a concert, think about the pieces on the program: are there any programmatic (story) themes to what's being played? What about the nationalities of the composers or soloists?

You have two very different sets of customers for the food: the audience, who will probably have eaten dinner beforehand and just need a light bite and a beverage, and the performers and crew, who will be ravenous!!!!! Whatever you provide has to be enough in quantity to feed the latter while being light enough to tempt the former group.

I used to cater play openings, and more recently openings of shows at a big-name music conservatory/dance/theater school. For a play about a Southern subject, I did baked ham, biscuits, brandied peaches -- Southern food that could appeal to anyone. Other times I just provided basic nibbles (mini-pizzas, crudites and dips, meaty finger foods) but expressed the theme of the show in the decor. Which will work better for you?


----------



## shamrock chef (Nov 20, 2001)

It will have a pvt dinner before the show about 20 people.
The show is an opening of a play.
Of the 300 guest 250 will be random public, the other 50 are upscale eatters.
Thank you for you help.


----------



## shamrock chef (Nov 20, 2001)

I was just told ther will be a large number of vegetarians


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Oh, no -- don't be put off by that! It might actually make your choices easier (and cheaper), if you can eliminate all meat/fish products and go more with veggie options, cheeses, and sweets.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

mushrooms....


----------

